# Nach einem Modem noch ein Wlan Router?



## Biosman (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo PCGH Com,

Ich habe da mal eine frage. Ich besitze das Normale Kabel Modem von Kabel Deutschland "Thomson THG520" oder so ähnlich. Dort geht das "TV" Kabel rein und wird umgewandelt. Danach geht es über ein Normales Lan kabel direkt in meinen Switch und wird auf 2 Rechner verteilt.

Leider habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von diesem zeug. Ich wollte mir nun einen Güntigen W-Lan Router Holen. Gib es ja bei Ebay diese Netgear dinger für 10 Euro (z.b)

Meine eigentliche frage ist jetzt: Aus dem KD Modem kommt das Internet ja schon direkt "mundfertig" raus. D.h der W-Lan router muss nix mehr umwandeln? Funktioniert also nurnoch als Switch. Wie ist das jetzt also wenn ich 2 Rechner (weiterhin über lan) und kA mein Notebook und Handy gerne über Wlan laufen haben möchte?

Kann der Netgear Wlan router ein Wlan Netz aufbauen obwohl das Internet fertig in z.b Port 1 geht und rechner 2 3 in Port 2 und 3? (der Router fungiert somit ja als Switch)

Hat sowas jemand und kann etwas dazu sagen? Hoffe ihr versteht wie ich das meine 

MfG

Biosman


----------



## ShadowAMD (4. Juli 2010)

HI, 

so viel ich weiß ist das möglich habs schonmal gesehen,


en Kollege hat auch KABEL-BW und hat danach ein D-Link Router.

Aber genauerer Infos kann ich dir leider nicht geben. 

MFG


----------



## taks (4. Juli 2010)

Was für eine IP-Adresse bekommen deine PC's?


----------



## Biosman (4. Juli 2010)

ach da fragste mich sachen, die werden vom system automatisch verteilt


----------



## grubsnek (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

das geht alles ganz unproblematisch. Du verbindest dein Modem per Lan Kabel mit dem Router. Anschließend stöpselt du deine PCs an den Router und verbindest ggf. weitere Geräte per Wlan. 

Der Konfigurationsaufwand dürfte minimal sein und sich auf die Sicherung des Wlan Netzes beschränken.


----------



## Biosman (4. Juli 2010)

JO hab ebend nen kollegen gefragt der meinte das müsste alles ohne weiteres laufen.

Hab mir jetzt bei Ebay einen D-Link W-Lan Router bestellt 

Falls ich probleme bekomme werd ich mich melden


----------



## Nisse (4. Juli 2010)

... wie schön das es dieses Thema heute schon gab!

Über eine PowerStation 5 wird DSL empfangen und umgewandelt.
Die PowerStation ist vorkonfiguriert (pw unbekannt) und funktioniert einwandfrei - WLAN Kabel an den PC und fertig.

Nun möchte ich aber mehrere PC's via Kabel und WLAN connecten - mit Hilfe eines WRT54GL, geflashet auf DD-WRT.

Das Problem:
Ich habe ein (W)LAN-Brett vor dem Kopf (und bin eher Einsteiger in die Materie)

Wie ist der WRT in Bezug auf die PowerStation zu konfigurieren um Inet zu verbreiten?
Der Modus wird wohl AP sein,
DHCP deaktiviert da dies die PowerStation machen müßte,
und was noch?
Gateway müßte die IP der PowerStation sein,
DHCP-Server ebenso.
Oder sind dies Angaben die in diesem Falle nicht nötig sind (weiter oben im Topic klingt es so)

Wenn Ihr 5 min Zeit für eine Antwort haben solltet wäre ich euch dankbar 

Mfg.


----------



## Nisse (5. Juli 2010)

Ok, mein Verständnis war dann doch nicht Schuld - eher zu unsicher um den Fehler woanders als in der IP-Config zu suchen...

Wenn man ein LAN Kabel in einem WAN-Port stöpselt um die Switch-Funktion zu benutzen, sollte man dem Router auch sagen, daß der WAN-Port zum Switch gehört und nicht als WAN-Port arbeiten soll 

Problem gelöst und wieder mehr Landbevölkerung mit DSL versorgt!


----------



## Biosman (16. Juli 2010)

soooo

Mein Wlan Rounter ist nun schon ne Woche da D-Link DI 524 (nicht das dickste model aber es sollte für meine zwecke reichen)

Jedenfalls ist nun das problem aufgetreten vondem ich gedacht habe es passiert^^

Beim Switch steck ich alle 3 Kabel rein (Port 1 das Kabel vom Thomson Modem welches schon "das" Fertig entschlüsselte Internet liefert)  Port 2 und 3 sind Rechner.

Das nenn ich Plug and Play... reinstecken und funzt.

Mir war klar das es beim D-link schon bissi einstellungen braucht weil der Router ja sonst nicht weiss was er überhaupt machen soll.

Jetzt nach unzähligen stunden Anleitungen und FAQs lesen bin ich zu dem entschluss gekommen: Das ich nach 10 Jahren immernoch gar kein Plan von Lan/IP/Wlan habe und mich diese schei*e immernoch total ankotzt. Ich bin froh das ich weiss wie ich mit dem Rounter eine Verbindung herstelle (Das hat auch gut geklappt) aber das war es dann auch.

Im Assistenten gibt es keine hilfe... jendefalls nicht die welche ich suche. Bei mir fängt es ja schon damit an ob ich das Kabel aus dem Thomson modem in die WAN Buchse stecke oder in den ersten Port °_° Beides hab ich probiert aber auch dort ging mit "Plug and Play" nix^^

Einstellungen habe ich sogut wie jede angeklickt aber ich versteh immer nur bahnhof. In den Anleitungen und FAQs gibt es gar nix zu diesem Thema.

Hat evtl. jemand nen ähnlichen Router und weiss wie das funzt? 

p.s habe ein FW update drauf gespielt (Das neuste was es gab) aber viel geändert hat sich da nicht


----------



## Chron-O-John (16. Juli 2010)

Ok, ich würde es so machen: "internet" (also das vom KD-Router kommend) in Port1 des Wlan-Routers. Im Wlan-Router stellst du den DHCP-Server ab(ganz wichtig) damit nur der KD-Router Ip-Adressen verteilt. Das wars im Prinzip schon für die "Basiseinstellung". Natürlich solltest du dein Wlan auch verschlüsseln (zumindest WPA-TKIP, besser AES).

Bei Fragen, fragen ^^


----------



## Biosman (16. Juli 2010)

So hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut. Im Assistenten gibt es diese Option nicht.

Hier mal ein Bild davon:

Das 2te bild sid die Optionen wenn man auf "Andere" Klickt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich weiss, sicherlich stell ich mich da bischen doof an. Mit Hardware kenne ich mich sehr gut aus aber wenn es um Netzwerke und diesem Krims Krams geht bin ich ne niete^^


----------



## Chron-O-John (16. Juli 2010)

Die "Art der internetverbindung" musst du nicht einstellen. Nimm der einfachheit halber dynamische IP, ist egal. Das ist nur von bedeutung, wenn das Gerät auch als *Router *verwendet wird.

In deinem Fall wird es aber eh nur als Accesspoint/switch verwendet. Deswegen muss auch der DHCP-Server abgedreht werden, weil (normalerweise) immer nur einer pro Netzwerk vorhanden sein soll und das übernimmt schon das KD-Gerät(für die Klugscheißer: ich weiß, dass auch ein Betrieb mit mehreren Servern möglich ist, aus performance od. Redundanzgründen, aber das steht hier im Heimnetzwerk nicht zur Debatte )

Den DHCP-Server solltst du irgendwo bei den LAN-Einstellungen abschalten können. Ich hab leider (oder besser gottseidank ) kein DLINK-Gerät in der Nähe.

Edit:
Hab die DHCP-Einstellung im Handbuch auf Seite 18 gefunden. Hier auf "Disabled" stellen.

Edit2: Achja, schau außerdem noch, dass der AP nicht die gleiche IP, wie der KD-Router eingestellt hat.


----------



## Garnorh198 (16. Juli 2010)

Das Kabel vom Thomson kommt in die WAN-Buchse vom Dlink.
Dein Thomson ist nur ein Modem, kein Router und besitzt auch keine DHCP-Serverfunktion. Wenn deine Rechner ihre IP-Adresse automatisch beziehen sollen, muss im Dlink die Option DHCP aktiviert sein. Dann finden die PCs auf jeden Fall schon mal den Router. 


> Die "Art der internetverbindung" musst du nicht einstellen. Nimm der einfachheit halber dynamische IP, ist egal. Das ist nur von bedeutung, wenn das Gerät auch als Router verwendet wird.


Tja, wenn du da nichts einstellst, wirst du auch nie ins Internet kommen. Wie es da steht - dynamische IP und du musst deine Zugangsdaten im Dlink eintragen. Dann darf jeder angeschlossene Rechner ins Internet, wenn du allerdings auf jedem Rechner erst die Zugangsdaten eintragen möchtest, ist die Konfiguration schwieriger.


----------



## Biosman (16. Juli 2010)

Also Deaktiviern geht schonmal irgendwie nicht... Trotz des ausschlaten will er eine IP haben?! und Die ports. Wozu brauch der das wenn die Funktion sowieso ausgeschaltet wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Garnorh198 was für zugangsdaten denn? Von KD werden die Geräte Fertig ausgeliefert und vom Techniker angeschlossen. Das ist nicht wie früher bei DSL mit PW und so einer "Shice" das ist heute jedenfalls bei KD einfacher. Reinstecken und Funzt^^

in die WAN buchse kommen doch nur "Unverschlüsseltes" Internet an oder nicht? Was vom Router noch umgewandelt und freigegeben wird? Aus dem Thomson Modem kommt aber schon das "Fertige" und freigegebene Internet signal. Wenn ich das An den Rechner anschließe funzt es ja auch ohne noch irgendwo was einzugeben.

Wie kann ich dem Router jetzt beibringen das dieser kein Router mehr ist sondern nurnoch Wlan und Lan als Switch verwaltet?

Die sache macht mich echt fertig hier... Jemand bock auf nen Bierchen vorbei zu kommen? 

oder hat jemand ICQ und kann mir da evtl helfen? Ich kann dann wenigstens über Handy meine Dümmlichen fragen stellen. Für Internet muss ich immer die ganzen Kabel umstöpseln und dad nervt.


----------



## Garnorh198 (16. Juli 2010)

Keine Zugangsdaten? Moment, jetzt muss ich mal nachschauen ( peinlich, bin selber bei Kabel Deutschland)
Achso, virtueller Server ist ganz falsch. Melde mich gleich wieder.

@edit: Ok, also das Kabel vom Modem in den WAN-Anschluss vom Router, die PCs an die LAN-Buchsen oder per Wlan verbinden. Im DLINK musst du als Verbindung Dynamische IP-Adresse einstellen und  am besten wieder DHCP aktivieren.
Auf den PCs einfach auf automatische Verbindung stellen. Alles andere nicht anfassen, dann sollte es gehen. Falls nicht muss ich mir mal das Handbuch runterladen vom Dlink.


----------



## Biosman (16. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich bekomm ich das ding heute noch zum Laufen... Könnte heulen echt^^


----------



## robbe (16. Juli 2010)

Also ich war auch mal Kabel-kunde und hat auch ein thompson modem + dlink router. Soweit ich weiß musst du das Kabel bei WAN reinstecken, sonst gibts kein Internet. Ansonsten würde ich alle einstellung so lassen wie sie sind, bloß Dynamische IP-adresse einstellen.


Wieso willst du den Router eigentlich nur als Switch benutzten?
Bei nem Router hat man doch praktischerweiße gleich noch ne Hardware-Firewall und kann allerhand anderes Zeugs einstellen.


----------



## Garnorh198 (16. Juli 2010)

Genau, dann sollte es eigentlich klappen.

@edit: Schau auch mal ins Handbuch Seite 89


----------



## Biosman (16. Juli 2010)

Im grunde genommen ist mir das egal wie das teil läuft ob als switch oder als router. Firewall wäre auch klasse. Aber das ding läuft ja gar nicht egal wie. Hier hab ich mal paar bilder gemacht:

Bin also auf Dynamische IP verteilung gegangen und habe (wie gesagt) nix eingegeben. Das Fenster kam dann, hier hab ich nix geändert und bin direkt weiter. Da kam nur noch Wlan zeug wegen PW für Schutz usw usf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann hab ich mir de Status angeschaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DHCP ist noch aktiv...

Hier noch das Dynamische einstell dings bums fenster:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danach hab ich unten in der leiste denn DHCP "Knopf" gefunden. Bin auf Deaktivieren gegangen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach dem Deaktivieren:

Fehler: Verbindung unterbrochen



Soooo jetzt geh ich eine rauchen und bereite meine nachbarn schonmal drauf vor das gleich bischen zeug aussem Fenster geflogen kommt!!!


p.s kein Wlan pw ich weiss, aber das stell ich mir dann in ruhe ein!


----------



## robbe (16. Juli 2010)

Also erstmal: DHCP aktivieren, sonst bekommt dein Rechner keine IP zugewiesen und du hast demzufolge keine Verbindung. Ich weiß jetzt blöderweiße nicht, ob bzw. was man bei Dynamische IP einstellen muss. Hast du denn das kabel jetzt im WAN-Port?


Noch ein Tipp: zieh mal beim modem und beim router den stecker raus und steck in anschließend zuerst beim modem, dann beim router wieder rein.


----------



## Biosman (16. Juli 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Also erstmal: DHCP aktivieren, sonst bekommt dein Rechner keine IP zugewiesen und du hast demzufolge keine Verbindung. Ich weiß jetzt blöderweiße nicht, ob bzw. was man bei Dynamische IP einstellen muss. Hast du denn das kabel jetzt im WAN-Port?



"Jetzt" an meinem billig 0815 switch, sonst hätte ich ja kein Inet

Aber ebend hatte ich es in de WAN Port gesteckt.

Also wenn ich jetzt die ganzen Tipps hier zusammen nehme kommt folgendes raus:

Das Kabel aus dem Kabel Deutschland (Thomson) Modem in den WAN Port des D-Link Stecken.

Rechner in Port 1
2ten Rechner in Port 2

Im Assistenten Dynamische IP verteilung auswählen (Siehe bild eins) und weiter.

So dann sollte es fertig sein? Internet geht aber nicht  das ist btw. das erste was ich beim einschalten des Rounters Probiert habe. Ich muss denn doch irgendwie mit Infos füttern oder nicht? Der Router weiss doch gar nicht was ich von ihm will bzw was seine aufgabe ist bzw mal werden soll.


----------



## Garnorh198 (16. Juli 2010)

Wenn du den DHCP-Server im Router deaktivierst, aber unter Windows IP-Adresse automatisch beziehen zu stehen hast, bricht die Verbindung ab. Dann müsstest du dort auch die IP-Adresse manuell einstellen. IP-Adresse : 192.168.0.113; Subnetzmaske : 255.255.255.0 ; Standard-Gateway : 192.168.0.1, Primärer DNS-Server : 192.168.0.1.
Deaktiviere mal unter WAN-Einstellungen im Router TTl und IGMP.
Klicke mal im Router unter Status auf DHCP erneuern. Dann müsstes nach kurzer Zeit unter IP-Adresse und Subnetzmaske, Domain Server und Gateway ein Eintrag erscheinen.


----------



## robbe (16. Juli 2010)

Biosman schrieb:


> So dann sollte es fertig sein? Internet geht aber  nicht  das ist  btw. das erste was ich beim einschalten des Rounters Probiert habe. Ich  muss denn doch irgendwie mit Infos füttern oder nicht? Der Router weiss  doch gar nicht was ich von ihm will bzw was seine aufgabe ist bzw mal  werden soll.


Doch das sollte er eigentlich wissen. 

Hast du meinem nachträglich editierten Tipp probiert?

"Noch ein Tipp: zieh mal beim modem und beim router den (strom)stecker raus und steck in anschließend zuerst beim modem, dann beim router wieder rein. "


----------



## Biosman (16. Juli 2010)

sooo

Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder:

So Sah es nach einem Reset aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier beim Assistenten gibt es folgende auswahlen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe Dynamische IP geommen und bin dann weiter ohne etwas einzustellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht ändert sich nix?!

Danach habe ich Nochmal wie gesagt wurde überall stecker raus + Reset neustart usw usf und nochmal denn assistent auf Dynamisch IP

somit war ich wieder am anfang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nur diesmal stand meine IP des Rechners da! (Computer Name Tower Black °_° !! Ich hatte damals meiner ollen gesagt sie soll Black Tower eingeben *G*)


Die Tipps von Garnorh198 konnte ich auch nur bei Statische IP eingeben?!

Geholfen hat das nix 

"Deaktiviere mal unter WAN-Einstellungen im Router TTl und IGMP." Hab ich auch gemacht.


Ich wette es ist nur irgendeine kleinigkeit die fehlt... das ist immer so... vor kA 6 Jahren oder so hatte ich einen Netgear router der war genau so MEGA BESCHISSEN einzustellen... irgendwan kam ein Techniker der meinte: Fast sie haben nur das und das vergessen dann hätte es geklappt.

Ich versteh auch grade nicht warum das so schwer ist °_° Wieso nimmt der nicht das kabel vom Thomson Modem und verteilt es einfach auf die Ports.


p.s somit wäre ich wieder beim Bier hätte jemand bock? Ich hol wenn es sein muss auch 2 Kästen. 1 Darf derjenige dann mit nehmen^^

Ich könnte kotzen^^

ICQ hat keiner von euch oder? Das ewige hin und her gestecke bei dem Gerät macht mich echt sauer langsam...  Kann ja sonst nie hier schreiben.


----------



## robbe (16. Juli 2010)

Also jetzt weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Eigentlich müsste das funktionieren. 

Wenn ich bloß an den Router von meinen Eltern kommen würde. Das ist nämlich genau die Kombination wie bei dir, Thompson + DLink.

Vielleicht fahr ich morgen mal hin, dann mach ich von allen einstellung Screenshots und vergleich sie mit deinen.


Edit: wenn ich morgen an die Routerdaten rankommen sollte, könnten wir versuchen das Problem über ICQ zu lösen, geht schneller als immer hier zu schreiben.


----------



## Biosman (16. Juli 2010)

Sollten andere geräte nicht wenigstens im ansatz ähnlich sein?

Was müsst ihr denn bei euch "genau" machen damit das klappt? Irgendwas muss ich ja eintippen oder nicht? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist doch DHCP dafür da die Internet Daten zu entschlüsseln oder nicht? Aber die sind ja schon entschlüsselt.

Ach irgendwie bekomm ich davon kopfschmerzen. Ich brauch urlaub^^


----------



## robbe (16. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau was ich damals bei uns eingestellt hab, das ist schon ne weile her.
Bei meinem jetzigen Router nützen dir die einstellungen nichts, weil der nicht an nem Kabel-Modem hängt.
DHCP ist glaube dafür da, um IP-Adressen an die angeschlossenen PCs zu vergeben.

Der Router entschlüsselt die Daten nicht, sondern gibt sie weiter und bietet dabei die Möglichkeit diverse Einstellungen vorzunehmen. 

Ich versuch einfach mal morgen an die Daten ranzukommen und vergleich sie dann mit deinen einstellungen.


----------



## Ragnvald (16. Juli 2010)

was mich wundert ist das du eine lan ip hast aber dein wan anschluss nicht.

hast du das kabel auch wirklich von modem in den lan anschluss gesteckt?

für mich sieht es nämlich so aus, das dein router keine ip vom modem bekommt. er aber selber von sich eine lokale ip.

hier eine anleitung für diesen router und kabel bw als dienstleister.
http://www.kabelbw.de/kabelbw/cms/downloads/Bedienungsanleitungen/DI-524_install.pdf

hoffentlich unterstützt dieser router wpa2. ansonsten würde ich mir z.b. einen linksys wrt54gl holen.

mfg Ragnvald


----------



## Biosman (16. Juli 2010)

Ja das Kabel war am WAN port angeschlossen.

ALs ich damals mein KD Pack gekauft habe, bekam ich eine Fritzbox 7270 dazu (Diese habe ich aber Verkauft da sie weit über 100 euro wert war und ich Wlan eh nicht brauchte)

Damals bei der Fritzbox musste ich das Kabel aus dem Thomson modem in den Port 1 stecken. Die anderen 2 Rechner jeweils dann in 2 und 3.

Deswegen wundert es mich auch ein wenig. Weil normal ist ja die WAN schnittstelle dafür da um das Internet umzuwandeln wenn ich mich da nicht irre.

Naja mal gucken ob sich noch jemand meldet (HOFFENTLICH!!^^) der genau weiss wie bzw. an was der fehler liegt.

Mich ärgert es grade nur tierisch...


----------



## robbe (16. Juli 2010)

Die WAN-Schnittstelle ist aber auch da, um das Internet an die anderen Ports weiterzugeben( im Falle von Kabel-Internet). Die LAN-Ports haben anscheinend keine Uplink-Funktion, können das Internet also nicht weitergeben, wenn du das Kabel dort ansteckst.


----------



## Garnorh198 (17. Juli 2010)

Gibts doch alles nicht!!!! Ich geh jetzt in Keller und hole meinen DLINK 524 hoch. Da deiner über Ebay ist, ist vielleicht die Schnittstelle defekt. Melde mich wieder sobald ich ein Ergebnis habe.

@edit : Welches Betriebssystem hast du eigentlich? Ich habs unter Windows 7 probiert.

Unter Windows brauchst du nur IP-Adresse automatisch beziehen einstellen.
Das Kabel vom Modem kommt in den WAN-Port vom Dlink, die anderen Rechner an die LAN-Anschlüsse.
Unter Startseite-> WAN  Dynamische IP-Adresse auswählen und auf ANWENDEN klicken
DHCP war ja noch aktiviert
Schau mal unter Startseite->DCHP ob unten dein Rechner erscheint ( Tower-Black ).
... und hier hatte ich dann auch meine Probleme: unter Status-> Geräteinfo sollten bei WAN anstatt Nullen viele schöne Zahlen stehen. Ich habe das Kabelmodem kurz ausgemacht und nachdem alle Lichter wieder leuchteten, wie sie sollen, habe ich den Router neu gestartet. Und siehe da: Nach einer erneuten Überprüfung standen dort dann die richtigen Einträge.
Leider kam ich immer noch nicht ins Internet. Die Netzwerkdiagnose von Windows 7 sagte mir, dass es Konnektivitätsprobleme zu Kabelmodem gäbe. Ein Neustart von Windows hat das dann aber auch behoben.

So, jetzt probiere ich mal Windows XP.


----------



## Biosman (17. Juli 2010)

Ragnvald schrieb:


> hier eine anleitung für diesen router und kabel bw als dienstleister.
> http://www.kabelbw.de/kabelbw/cms/downloads/Bedienungsanleitungen/DI-524_install.pdf
> 
> hoffentlich unterstützt dieser router wpa2. ansonsten würde ich mir z.b. einen linksys wrt54gl holen.



Guten Morgen @ All

Diese Anleitung weisst aber überhaupt nicht drauf hin das es sich um die installation mit einem Kabel Modem Handelt. Ich hatte die gleiche anleitung auch schon 

Wegen WAP2 ja das unterstützt der Router seit den letzten 2 Updates 



Garnorh198 schrieb:


> Gibts doch alles nicht!!!! Ich geh jetzt in Keller und hole meinen DLINK 524 hoch. Da deiner über Ebay ist, ist vielleicht die Schnittstelle defekt. Melde mich wieder sobald ich ein Ergebnis habe.



Laut ebay war der Router noch vor "kurzem" in gebrauch und wurde nur verkauft weil die wohl kein Wlan brauchten. Jedenfalls wurde er nicht als defekt oder mit mangelnder Funktionen verkauft.


----------



## Garnorh198 (17. Juli 2010)

Das schreiben sie alle.Hihi. War auch nur eine Idee, mich aus der Affäre zu ziehen.*grins
Unter XP funktioniert es auch. 
Also, wenn du es so machst, wie ich im letzten Post, und es geht immer noch nicht, weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Garnorh198 (17. Juli 2010)

Biosman schrieb:


> Guten Morgen @ All
> 
> Diese Anleitung weisst aber überhaupt nicht drauf hin das es sich um die installation mit einem Kabel Modem Handelt. Ich hatte die gleiche anleitung auch schon



Das spielt für den Anschluss keine Rolle, um welche Art Modem es sich handelt. Bei Kabelmodem wählst du nur später im Router Dynamische IP-Adresse aus und bei einem DSL-Modem gehst du über PPPoE.


----------



## robbe (17. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab jetzt mal bei meinem DLink + Kabelmodem nachgeschaut. Dort sind die gleichen einstellungen drin wie bei dir, bloß mit demj Unterschied, das ich Inet habe.
Hast du mal probiert bei "Geräteinfo" auf "DHCP Erneuern" zu klicken?


----------



## Biosman (17. Juli 2010)

Ach Verdammt das ist doch doof mit dem teil!  Wenn ich wenigstens nen bischen mehr plan hätte von diesen scheiß dingern.

Ist denn hier keiner mehr der so ein gerät zuhause hat oder ein ähnliches benutzt und mir evtl. mal posten könnte was er eingestellt hat?

MfG

Biosman


----------



## Biosman (17. Juli 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt mal bei meinem DLink + Kabelmodem nachgeschaut. Dort sind die gleichen einstellungen drin wie bei dir, bloß mit demj Unterschied, das ich Inet habe.
> Hast du mal probiert bei "Geräteinfo" auf "DHCP Erneuern" zu klicken?



Was denn für einstellungen? Gestern haben mir 3 - 4 Leute jeweils 2 3 Optionen mitgeteilt. Ich hab alles ausprobiert und so ziehmlich jeden knopf da drinne gedrückt (Ironie)

Was hast du de GENAU bei dir eingestellt/ausgewählt + am rechner damit es läuft?


----------



## robbe (17. Juli 2010)

Ich mach jetzt mal schnell Screenshots von meinen einstellungen, hab allerdings keine zeit, das jetzt hochzuladen, das mach ich dann heut mittag/nachmittag.


Edit: ok, habs doch noch schnell hochgeladen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biosman (17. Juli 2010)

Robbe wenn du es schaffst mach mal bitte vorher ein Reset und dann so eine art "Step by Step" aufzeichnung wie du es dann am ende eingestellt hast usw usf  wäre dir wirklich sehr dankbar dafür!


----------



## Garnorh198 (17. Juli 2010)

Hast du meinen Post oben übersehen? So habe ich es mit dem DLINK bei mir zum Laufen bekommen.


----------



## robbe (17. Juli 2010)

Ich hab einfach den Setup-assistenten ausgeführt und im prinzip nichts außer meiner Zeitzone und der Dynamischen ip-adresse eingestellt. hab jetzt aber auch leider keine zeit um das ausführlicher zu beschreiben. aber im prinzip stimmen meine einstellungen mit denen die du auf seite 3 in bildern gepostet hast, überein und deshalb versteh ich absolut nicht, warums bei dir nicht funzt.


----------



## Biosman (17. Juli 2010)

soo ich hab das jetzt alles nochmal 3 fach probiert und auch danach paar mins gewartet (hätte ja sein können das sich im hintergrund noch was einstellt)

Jedenfalls hats immernoch nicht geklappt. Ich kann zwar auf das Gerät zugreifen und alles einstellen aber eine Internet verbindung wird nicht hergestellt.

Komisch finde ich nur das die Status LED für WAN überhaupt nicht leuchtet?! evtl. Falsches Kabel? Hab stink normales Wlan Kabel vom Thomson zum D-link Router. Die LED jedenfalls leuchtet nicht.

Hier nochmal ein bild:

Beim einstellen sagt er mir auch das ich keine Gültige Mac adresse habe! (kA in wieweit das relevant ist)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jetzt mal ganz stumpf gefragt: Wenn ich irgendwas in denn WAN Port stecke muss es nicht irgendwo eine art status geben wo ich sehen kann ob das Gerät überhaupt sieht das dort was vorhanden ist?!


Naja ich hab  mehr! Das Gerät hat mich offiziel  gemacht! Normal hatte ich bisher noch nie probleme mit irgendwelchen Technischen geräten. Aber vor diesem ding muss ich einfach  .


----------



## Garnorh198 (17. Juli 2010)

Die WAN-Led muss leuchten, sobald eine korrekte Verbindung zwischen Kabelmodem und Router besteht. Kontrolliere mal, ob das Kabel richtig drin steckt, falls du hast, mal ein anderes probieren. Wenn die dann immer noch nicht leuchtet, befürchte ich, dass das Teil tatsächlich defekt ist.


----------



## robbe (17. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube wenn du auf "status" gehst, müsste es dort den Unterpunkt "Kabel" geben. das gibts zumindest bei mir, da kann ich sehen, ob das kabel in ordenung ist.


----------



## Biosman (17. Juli 2010)

Leider kann ich jetzt erstmal nix ausprobieren. 

Evtl. Heute Abend. Wenn ich jetzt die Internet verbindung kappe killt mich meine frau. Die ist sowieso schon sauer das ich wieder Geld bei Ebay ausgegeben habe für etwas was nicht funktioniert -.-


----------



## Chron-O-John (19. Juli 2010)

OK, sorry für die DHCP-Verwirrung, die ich hier verursacht habe. Ich habe kein KD und hab mir gedacht, das sind schon router, die Private Ips verteilen.

Also kommando zurück: DHCP ein, und dynamische IP.

Jetzt kommt der Clou, den noch keiner erwähnt hat: bei vielen kabelanbietern ist das Modem mit der MAC-Addresse des Rechners/Routers gepairt - heißt funktioniert nur mit dieser. Glücklicherweise kannst du ja in deinem Wlan-Gerät die Mac-Adresse für den WAN-Port einstellen.

Als MAC-Adresse musst die Adresse von dem Port nehmen, auf dem früher das Inet funktioniert hat - also von deinem Pc, nehm ich mal an. Die MAC kannst du mit dem befehl "ipconfig /all" in der Kommandozeile herausfinden.


----------



## Garnorh198 (19. Juli 2010)

Ist nicht notwendig. Das Kabelmodem funktioniert mit jedem Router...ausser mit seinem.*grins*
Seine WAN-Led leuchtet nicht auf, wenn er das Modem angeschlossen hat. Der WAN-Port ist wohl defekt.


----------



## Chron-O-John (21. Juli 2010)

Hmm... find ich komisch, dass  KD die Modems nicht mit MAC-Adressen paired. Macht eigentlich jeder Kabelanbieter. Najo, genaugenommen isses eigentlich eh unnötig. Wie auch immer, ich hätte als Workaround noch eine Idee:

Manche Kabelmodems lassen sich auch als Router konfigurieren über das Webinterface des Kabelmodems. Dann könnte man einen LAN-Port verwenden, weil das Routing ja schon das Kabelmodem macht.


----------



## Garnorh198 (21. Juli 2010)

Das Thomson hat soweit ich weiss keine Einstellmöglichkeiten oder sowas modernes wie ein Webinterface. Aber Biosman hat es mit einem anderen Router hinbekommen, klappte auf anhieb. Also können wir wohl davon ausgehen, dass sein Gerät einen defekten WAN-Port hat.


----------



## robbe (22. Juli 2010)

Schade, das er sich hier nicht mehr meldet.


----------



## Biosman (27. Juli 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Schade, das er sich hier nicht mehr meldet.



Tut mir leid ich hatte den Thread schon wieder aus den Augen verloren.

Zuerst möchte ich mich erstmal für die ganze Hilfe und Zeit bedanken die Ihr aufgebracht habt mir zu Helfen. Leider war es wohl für die Katz (mehr oder minder) Der D-Link Router war wohl kaputt. Der WAN Port ist wohl defekt. Jedenfalls erkennt er das Signal nicht und die LED springt auch nicht an.

Gott sei dank habe ich von einem User aus diesem Thread einen D-Link 624+ Geschenkt bekommen! Ja sowas gibt es wirklich noch heutzutage  Dieser lief nach 10 Min gleich ohne Probleme so wie es eigentlich sollte!

Vielen Dank nochmal an dieser stelle an den User. Den Namen werde ich nicht nennen weil ich nicht weiss ob er das möchte. 

Genau WEIL jetzt alles so gut läuft hab ich den Thread wieder aus den Augen verloren^^ Also nochmal vielen dank an alle!

MfG

Biosman


----------



## bibobfreak (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde, 

Habe jetzt jeden Eintrag verfolgt, leider ist mein Problem nicht gelöst. 

Das Prinzip ist das selbe doch nur mit einem Glasfasermodem. 

Die einzige Konfiguration die geht ist GFM an D-Link Router Port 1, PC 1 und 2 jeweils an Port 2 und 3 und 2 Notebooks über W-Lan. DHCP ist Aktiv. 

Das Problem ist das mein GFM (Glasfasermodem) mir nur eine IP zur verfügung stellt die sich jeweils nach der Zwangstrennung ändert, soll heißen ich kann das GFM nicht als Router zur IP vergabe nutzen sondern nur den D-Link Router. Leider bekomme ich es nicht Hin Port 1 von 2 und 3 zu trennen, Grund ist das meine PC´s jeweils die Adresse vom GFM beziehen wollen und die Notebook´s das vom Router. Dies hat zur folge das ich entweder Laptop oder PC nutzen kann niemals beide. 

Versteht mich jemand??

Ich bin weis Gott kein Anfänger aber eben auch kein Profi. Gibt es die Variante überhaupt das der Port 1 als Wan und die Ports 2 bis ..... als Router mit DHCP vergabe genutzt werden

Danke für eure Zeit


----------



## scooterone (21. Juni 2013)

du nutzt den router zur zeit nur als switch, dh es wird kein NAT verwendet!
es würde auch sinn machen das GFM in den WAN port des routers zu stecken. ggf den router mit zugangsdaten zu füttern bzw beim kabelmodem auf dhcp zu stellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so ähnlich je nach router


----------



## bibobfreak (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

wenn ich das Kabel in den Wan Stecke passiert gar nichts mehr, ich komme nur zum Router und weiter geht es nicht mehr, werde Lan noch Wlan . Einstellungssache ??? Hardware??? habe so ziemlich jeden den ich kenne gefragt, benötige also jemanden der sich wirklich auskennet. 

PS: Danke für deine Zeit scooterone


----------



## scooterone (21. Juni 2013)

hast du zugangsdaten, die du eingeben musst um eine verbindung mit einem pc herzustellen? wenn ja musst du diese im router eingeben damit dieser deine inet-verbindung aufbaut, stichwort PPPOE.

hast du keine zugangsdaten musst du dich in deiner routeroberfläche umschauen um den von pppoe auf dhcp zu stellen.
mal anders gefragt bei welchen provider bist du? bzw was ist das genau für ein modem?

da du wlan nutzt denke ich mal du kennst dich damit aus deinen router zu administrieren!?


----------



## bibobfreak (21. Juni 2013)

nein gibt es nicht wie beim Kabelmodem eine Lan Buchse und fertig

und ja DHCP ist aktiv es funktioniert ja auch alles, bis ich einen Lan PC einschalte, das bedeutet das nur wenn w Lan und Lan gleichzeitig genutzt werden tritt das Problem eines Adressenkonfliktes auf

: edit : D-Link Dir655


----------



## scooterone (21. Juni 2013)

es scheint als rede man an einander vorbei.
so nun machste folgendes:

dein "Glasfasermodem" steckste an den WAN port deines routers
deine PCs an die LAN ports
du machst die eingabeaufforderung auf und gibst "ipconfig" ein und schaust nach der IP des STANDARDGATEWAY. sollte was mit 192.168.x.x sein
diese IP gibst du in deinen browser ein, du wirst wahrscheinlich nach benutzer und passwort gefragt, siehe gerät bzw dessen betriebsanweisung
also du befindest dich auf der oberfläche deines routers, nicht modem. dort stellt du das ding bei inetverbindung auf dhcp


----------



## bibobfreak (22. Juni 2013)

Guten morgen, 

Also jetzt machen wir es noch einmal ganz Langsam, wenn ich das GFM an den WAN Post( Internet) anstecke passiert gar nichts mehr, soll heißen weder die Teilnehmer über w-lan noch die Lan Teilnehmer verbinden sich mit dem Internet. 
Die variante die am meisten Erfolg verspricht ist die, das das GFM an Port 1 und die weiteren Teilnehmer an Port 2 und 3 sowie über W-Lan. So funktioniert es das ich wenigstens mit einem gerät ins Internet komme.
Ich bekomme vom Provider nur eine IP diese ist nicht Statisch, keine Anmeldedaten, keine Passwörter nichts außer die Info alles Nach dem GFM ist mein Privates Problem da das Internet an GFM anliegt.

Ich finde es toll das du dir Gedanken machst aber ich probiere schon seid einem Jahr an diesem Problem, mittlerweile verstehe ich den Fehler aber die Lösung ist noch weit weg. Ich möchte aber den Gedanken gerne aufgreifen über den Wan Port zu gehen aber da Passiert nichts, Einstellungssache ?? vielleicht aber DHCP ist Aktiv, Internet auf DYN IP gestellt und Theoretisch sollte das es ja gewesen sein aber meine Realität sieht anders aus. Der Router wurde mir empfohlen und ich weis nicht ob es ein Hardware Problem ist ein Software Problem oder ich Immer noch zu Doof bin, mein eigenes Netzwerk zu Administrieren.


----------



## scooterone (22. Juni 2013)

bibobfreak schrieb:


> wenn ich das GFM an den WAN Post( Internet) anstecke passiert gar nichts mehr, soll heißen weder die Teilnehmer über w-lan noch die Lan Teilnehmer verbinden sich mit dem Internet.



siehe von mir beschriebenen schritt 3! - *hast du das gemacht?*
PC an den LAN port und im browser 192.168.x.x (z.B. 192.168.0.1) eingeben. sollte das nicht funktionieren befindet sich dein router im "Accesspoint Modus"

------------------



bibobfreak schrieb:


> Die variante die am meisten Erfolg verspricht ist die, das das GFM an Port 1 und die weiteren Teilnehmer an Port 2 und 3 sowie über W-Lan. So funktioniert es das ich wenigstens mit einem gerät ins Internet komme.



nur dass es dafür sinnfrei ist einen router in dieser konfiguration zu nutzen, weil keine firewall und und und

------------------

hier gibts noch infos zu deinem gerät

gib doch einfach mal feedback zu dem was du genau gemacht hast


----------



## bibobfreak (24. Juni 2013)

scooterone schrieb:


> siehe von mir beschriebenen schritt 3! - *hast du das gemacht?*
> PC an den LAN port und im browser 192.168.x.x (z.B. 192.168.0.1) eingeben. sollte das nicht funktionieren befindet sich dein router im "Accesspoint Modus"
> Habe ich gemacht und es funktioniert, aber ich komme nicht mehr ins Internet
> ------------------
> ...



Ich habe auch bemerkt das wenn ich das Kabel zwischen Modem Und Router ( Wan Port Steckt keine LED leuchtet) Und meiner meinung nach sollte die LED für eine Funktionierende verbindung leuchten oder nicht!!


----------



## bibobfreak (24. Juni 2013)

Die seite kenne ich auch die kann mir irgendwie nicht helfen

Sinnfrei ja aber mein Modem besitz auch eine Firewall sowie sind meine PC´s auch soweit geschützt, vielleicht nicht professionel aber dennoch ..


Halt warte jetzt habe ich doch das gefühl irgendetwas spinnt, mittlerweile denke ich das der Router wirklich als Accesspoint läuft, mein Laptop hat die IP sowie das gate vom provider. Und nun??


----------



## scooterone (24. Juni 2013)

ok ich versuche es nochmal.

dein szenario:
modem ---> router *LAN-port* = da bekommt jedes gerät ip, gate, dns vom *provider*, theoretisch


gewünschtes szenario
modem ---> router *WAN-port* = da bekommt jedes gerät ip, gate, dns vom *router*, privates netzwerk


-----------------------

ich hab dir geschrieben was du machen sollst, leider kommt zu keinem einzigen schritt ein feedback. details sind gefragt zu jedem einzelnen schritt. das simple kabelzusammenstecken reicht nicht aus. dir kann man nicht helfen wenn nur drumherum gesprochen wird. so bringt das nichts

-----------------------

machen wir den ganzen spass ohne das modem. es geht jetzt darum auf deinen router zuzugreifen!

dein PC an einen LAN port
du öffnest die eingabeaufforderung und gibst *ipconfig /release* danach *ipconfig /renew* ein und schaust nach der IP des STANDARDGATEWAY. sollte was mit 192.168.x.x sein. *FEEDBACK!*
diese IP gibst du in deinen browser ein, du wirst wahrscheinlich nach benutzer und passwort gefragt, siehe gerät bzw dessen betriebsanweisung. *IST DAS DER FALL?*
also du befindest dich auf der oberfläche deines routers, dort stellst du das ding bei internetverbindungstyp/art (wie auch immer das bei deinem gerät heißt) auf dhcp

solltest du nicht auf die routeroberfläche mit dem browser kommen weil der ggf als accesspoint geschaltet ist, mach ein gerätereset.

-----------------------

wenn das funktioniert hat, schalte das MODEM aus (strom abziehen) verbinde modem mit router am WAN port und schalte das modem wieder ein.


----------



## bibobfreak (24. Juni 2013)

Ok dann halt so:

Ich habe alle deine Punkte abgearbeitet und ja soweit funktioniert alles was du geschrieben hast,  Punkt 1 Ja punkt 2 auch 192...., dann punkt 3 auf das Gerät zugegriffen und auf DHCP gestellt, was bereits so war wie ich schon 3 mal geschrieben habe. Danach Router nochmal Resetet, Modem 5 min aus gemacht dan mit dem Router auf den Wan Port verbunden und das Modem eingeschaltet. Siehe da es passiert nichts neues. Die Geräte bekommen ihre IP´s zum Test 3 Geräte ich kann nur auf das Menü vom Router zugreifen über den Explorer zu sonst nichts mehr, kein Google usw.

Mein größtes Problem ist ich kann euch ( dir) nicht mitteilen wie es aussieht ich muss immer wieder umstellen da ich sobald das Kabel an WAN steckt keine Verbindung nach draußen habe. Bitte nicht vergessen.

Die Punkte die du mir beschrieben hast funktionieren , komme nicht in WWW. noch ne idee


----------



## scooterone (24. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also so siehts in deinem router aus? oder sind bei dir im unteren teil noch dinge eingetragen?


----------



## bibobfreak (26. Juni 2013)

Ja richtig so sieht es aus nur in deutsch.

Grüße


----------



## scooterone (26. Juni 2013)

dann schau doch mal in deinen router unter *SUPPORT* -> SETUP HELP -> *WAN*
vllt werden noch zusätzliche angaben benötigt

so wie erwähnt sollte es funktionieren, es sei denn dein router hat einen defekt am WANport


----------



## bibobfreak (27. Juni 2013)

Hi,

das vermute ich eben auch. Aber wie kann ich es überprüfen. Für die Verbindung WAN <-> Modem reicht doch ein normales Patchkabel. so wie es ganz normal ist. Früher gab es ja mal die gekreuzten Kabel nicht das ich so eines benutzen muss. Des weiteren ist doch an einem Lan Port meistens 1 bis 2 LED^s die aufleuchten wenn ein Kabel eingesteckt wird und eine Verbindung besteht. Diese Leuchtet genau dann nicht wenn ich die Verbindung Wan<-> Modem habe. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Wan-Port zu testen?

Danke für deine Hilfe.

Grüsse an die Gemeinde


----------

